# Life in Burlington - Ontario



## chimesan (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi,

I am currently living in the UAE, and trying to move to canada. Could anyone please help me with the following:

My kids are currently in Grade 3 & 5. They will move to Grades 4&6 the next academic year. I had checked the rankings of the schools from the Fraser institute websites. I would like to know if we could choose schools based on the ranking. Os is it based on the locality that we might stay in? When I see a rating of 6 how good is that school? 

Does Burlington have some sort of a community housing. Is it easy to get a place on rent quickly and how expensive is it? 

When there are snowfalls how long does is last to get back to normal life.

How do kids with frequent bronchial infections find life there? Do they fall sick very often? 

How well could children cope up with the change?

I know there are quite a few questions. I hope someone could help me out with these


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

chimesan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently living in the UAE, and trying to move to canada. Could anyone please help me with the following:
> 
> My kids are currently in Grade 3 & 5. They will move to Grades 4&6 the next academic year. I had checked the rankings of the schools from the Fraser institute websites. I would like to know if we could choose schools based on the ranking. Os is it based on the locality that we might stay in? When I see a rating of 6 how good is that school?


You go to the school nearest your home.




> Does Burlington have some sort of a community housing.


Why are you looking to emigrate here and go into community housing? Community housing is for the poor. If you need community housing can you even afford to emigrate to Canada?




> Is it easy to get a place on rent quickly and how expensive is it?


Rent varies by location.





> When there are snowfalls how long does is last to get back to normal life.



Snowfalls do not stop normal life, why do you think it would?




> How do kids with frequent bronchial infections find life there? Do they fall sick very often?


Unanswerable, except by a doctor but I doubt they would enjoy winter much.




> How well could children cope up with the change?


Every child is different.


----------

